# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  غیرممکن بودن تاثیرقطعی معدل برای نظام قدیم درکنکور98

## mohammad1397

دوستان باتوجوووو

----------


## abbas20

واقعا خدا لعنتشون کنه اگه بخوان تاثیرو قطعی کنن! بابا ما نظام قدیما مگه چه گناهی کردیم؟! من دارم واسه سال 98 میخونم ولی با این تاثیر قطعی حتی اگه همه دروس رو 100 بزنم بازم هیچی قبول نمیشم!

----------


## Dayi javad

_برادر پشت کنکوریهای ۹۸ 
اکثرشون همین کنکوریهای ۹۷ هستن
ک سال ۹۵ دیپلم گرفتن !

سالی ک تقلب و فروش امتحانا رخ داد

این عادلانس ک الان مثبت باش بعد بیان ۹۸ قطعی کنن ؟
اصن منطقی نیس



البته خب اینجا ایران

حتما میگن با گذشت زمان گناه فروش و تقلب امتحانا از بین میره

میبینی از پس فردا تو رساله ی مراجع هم میزنن
بعد یک سال اثر و گناه تقلب در امتحانات از بین میره !


هیچ بعید نیس_

----------


## Arosak_E_Ostad

> _برادر پشت کنکوریهای ۹۸ 
> اکثرشون همین کنکوریهای ۹۷ هستن
> ک سال ۹۵ دیپلم گرفتن !
> 
> سالی ک تقلب و فروش امتحانا رخ داد
> 
> این عادلانس ک الان مثبت باش بعد بیان ۹۸ قطعی کنن ؟
> اصن منطقی نیس
> 
> ...


البته ما 96 دیپلم گرفتیم.که لو رفتن سوالات و.....رخ داد
ا

----------


## Dayi javad

_ببخشید اشتباه شد


البته فک کنم ۹۵ هم تقلب شد سالی ک بهانه ای شد واس سر و صدای زیاد دانش اموزا برای مثبت کردن تاثیر !
ک بالاخره هم مثبت شد_

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

تو ایران هیچ چیزی غیر ممکن نیست و شدیدا به دوستان نظام قدیم که واسه کنکور 98 برنامه ریختن توصیه میکنم تا میشه همین امسال هرطوری شده پرونده کنکور رو ببندن و راحت بشن از این بازیچه شدن.

کنکور 98 مجهولات زیادی داره و هیچ چیزش هنوز قطعی نشده و همین موضوعات شدیدا رو عملکرد شما توی طول سال تاثیر خواهد گذاشت ....

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> تو ایران هیچ چیزی غیر ممکن نیست و شدیدا به دوستان نظام قدیم که واسه کنکور 98 برنامه ریختن توصیه میکنم تا میشه همین امسال هرطوری شده پرونده کنکور رو ببندن و راحت بشن از این بازیچه شدن.
> 
> کنکور 98 مجهولات زیادی داره و هیچ چیزش هنوز قطعی نشده و همین موضوعات شدیدا رو عملکرد شما توی طول سال تاثیر خواهد گذاشت ....


اوکی!!!

----------

